# Going to repticon



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Well I've been sitting on my tanks for awhile just letting them grow in, been patiently waiting for repticon "New Orleans"to hopefully pick up some PDF's.. Needless to say the wait is over, hopefully there's a good selection, I'm not looking for anything to exotic or $$$. Wish me luck! Will post my goods when I get back.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Well I can't say I'm more disappointed. Only one vendor with PDFs, over priced and sub par specimens. Almost 90% of the "frogs" have SLS. And all look like they are less then a month oow. Lots of other great reptiles, but as far as PDF rep, dismal. There are two Leucs I might pick up but for the price I'm hesitant.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

If youre hesitant dont do it trust your instincts. Post a wanted add In the classifieds with your location and someone will have frohs for you.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Gocubs said:


> If youre hesitant dont do it trust your instincts. Post a wanted add In the classifieds with your location and someone will have frohs for you.


Totally agree. I know shipping seems like a hassle, but buying from some random expo vendor is not a good choice. If you don't know their reputation and especially if their frogs are questionable, don't buy from them.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Well walked out empty handed. Got a deal in the works with another forum member. I made one offer on two individual leis and an azureus. They were asking 65$ a frog. No lineage info on any of them, not history. I asked if they'd come down on the price for the three they offered 160$ for the lot.... So I walked. I say at their booth for 30 mins before I literally grabbed one of the three to make an offer. I wish I knew the name of their Co. Because their business attitude was piss poor, and it's not like they were busy either. Ah well I'd rather support a local frogger then some animal farm.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a feeling I know who this company is. Did they have have bearded dragons & ball pythons for sale as well? 
If this is the same LA based company I'm thinking about....well, they post pics of SLS froglets without knowing there is any issue with the animal(s).



MA70Snowman said:


> Well walked out empty handed. Got a deal in the works with another forum member. I made one offer on two individual leis and an azureus. They were asking 65$ a frog. No lineage info on any of them, not history. I asked if they'd come down on the price for the three they offered 160$ for the lot.... So I walked. I say at their booth for 30 mins before I literally grabbed one of the three to make an offer. I wish I knew the name of their Co. Because their business attitude was piss poor, and it's not like they were busy either. Ah well I'd rather support a local frogger then some animal farm.


----------

